
We Built Collaborative Editing for Our Newsroom’s CMS. Here’s How - sophiaciocca
https://open.nytimes.com/we-built-collaborative-editing-for-our-newsrooms-cms-here-s-how-415618a3ec49
======
kevintb
Off-topic: I’m curious, are there reasons why NYT and other newsrooms would
not use Google Docs?

~~~
saranrapjs
One answer to this: Google Docs has inflexible presentation options for
multimedia and typography, and there are also as newsroom-specific editing
needs (different spellchecking and grammar rules, control around who can edit
the document at various points in the editorial process, etc.) that don't
square with Google docs' setup.

